# Also thinking of small X-Mass Layout



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thinking of having a small X-Mass Layout for tradition and having a
"test track" available at all times. Was looking on E-Bay and noticed
from time to time the "All-Aboard" Layout sets are available and very
reasonable. Have no experience with the A/A sets. Are they very reliable;
maintenance free?? Need comments on my idea. Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Larry -- I saw you posted this yesterday so I didn't want to leave you hanging waiting for a response. I am not familiar with the AA layouts. I too have seen them on eBay but hardly ever at train shows. Don't know if that means anything about their popularity or not. But creating a small Xmas layout is no big chore really. Just as the AA boards are modules, you can design yours to be the same for ease of handling. Start with a 9' X 5' plywood and section it into the many pieces to suit your needs. The reason I suggested 9' X 5' is for the curves of the American Flyer track -- to complete a half circle (180 degrees) you will need a good 40 " or so across due to the standard 19" radius turn. That leaves little to do anything else, especially on 8' X 4' plywood. If you wish to add a straight section or switch track, that adds 10" of length. The 60 " depth for a layout will handle this and offers more options. There are plenty of track plans on the internet for 9' X 5' using standard AF track. Standard AF track is cheap to buy, usually about 50 cents a section in my experiences, however prices may vary on this. Get the rubber roadbed for it and just set it on the plywood -- use a wire nail here and there to secure it from moving and you're up and running. Then you can add whatever scenery you wish rather than accepting whatever the AA boards give. You can change it each year to add variety, just keep the track plan nailed on each plywood section. I set up a Christmas Layout this past year for my Grandson and had it up in about two weeks or so. I left the board full size and I did use 8' X 4' B/C the wife would not allow more room in our livingroom. See link here...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15214&highlight=christmas+layout

Hope you find an answer to the original question.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Larry -- I saw you posted this yesterday so I didn't want to leave you hanging waiting for a response. I am not familiar with the AA layouts. I too have seen them on eBay but hardly ever at train shows. Don't know if that means anything about their popularity or not. But creating a small Xmas layout is no big chore really. Just as the AA boards are modules, you can design yours to be the same for ease of handling. Start with a 9' X 5' plywood and section it into the many pieces to suit your needs. The reason I suggested 9' X 5' is for the curves of the American Flyer track -- to complete a half circle (180 degrees) you will need a good 40 " or so across due to the standard 19" radius turn. That leaves little to do anything else, especially on 8' X 4' plywood. If you wish to add a straight section or switch track, that adds 10" of length. The 60 " depth for a layout will handle this and offers more options. There are plenty of track plans on the internet for 9' X 5' using standard AF track. Standard AF track is cheap to buy, usually about 50 cents a section in my experiences, however prices may vary on this. Get the rubber roadbed for it and just set it on the plywood -- use a wire nail here and there to secure it from moving and you're up and running. Then you can add whatever scenery you wish rather than accepting whatever the AA boards give. You can change it each year to add variety, just keep the track plan nailed on each plywood section. I set up a Christmas Layout this past year for my Grandson and had it up in about two weeks or so. I left the board full size and I did use 8' X 4' B/C the wife would not allow more room in our livingroom. See link here...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15214&highlight=christmas+layout
> 
> Hope you find an answer to the original question.


Nuttin But Flyer: Thanks for nice response; but really do not want to get into a
"design phase" to make my own. Just think it would be neat to have a A/A setup
if they work OK. BTW: I got more A/F track and roadbed to last two lifetimes; but
still looking for answers on the A/A setup. Anybody?? Thanks; Larry:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never heard of them but I am not a Flyer man.
I Googled them to see what your talking about, made in the 60's?

If you have all the track how big can you make the Christmas layout?

A couple of loops of track and maybe a few switches doesn't need a track program to figure out.

Is it going to go with the tree?
Or sit by itself by the tree?

You could make it out of a couple of pieces of wood and make it come apart to take down and store after the holidays.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> I never heard of them but I am not a Flyer man.
> I Googled them to see what your talking about, made in the 60's?
> 
> If you have all the track how big can you make the Christmas layout?
> ...


big ed: Yes made in the 60's. If you go to Ebay you can search A/F All Aboard and see
some pictures. Want to put it on a table; nothin fancy. Still searching for more info on
the all aboard sets. They look neat and are complete; just like they where designed for.
But have no idea if they work like they where supposed to. Need ideas. Thanks;Larry


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ilskis...I have one of the dual track A/A setups. When I got it the track was extremely rusty and some rails bent. The unfortunate situation is that the track is mounted/attached to the modules. So regular AF track is not interchangeable. PikeMaster track is what is used on the A/A and it's lower quality than AF track. In addition, there are "snap-in" buildings, mountains, fences and other accessories. There is a Christmas A/A, but I have never seen one on ebay. Here is a link to the All Aboard website... http://www.trainweb.org/allaboardsets/

Good luck and sent some pics when your done...

Dave


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219:

Thanks much for the neat website. Will now explore more on my idea. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There is no reason a properly assembled AllAboard set in good condition will not run well. Keep in mind when selecting engines and cars that the curve radius of AA track is smaller than regular AF Postwar track. Not all engines and cars will operate on the AllAboard sets. 
Tom


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Good point, Tom. I can't remember the exact radius of PikeMaster track but I know it's smaller than regular AF track.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Larry,
Found this on Ebay July 2

wwwebay.com/itm/Vintage-1966-American-Flyer-ALL-ABOARD-Train-Set-Pioneer-600-In-Original-Box-/171069049715?pt=Model_RR._Trains&hash=item27d4828b73

Mark


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

markjs said:


> Larry,
> Found this on Ebay July 2
> 
> wwwebay.com/itm/Vintage-1966-American-Flyer-ALL-ABOARD-Train-Set-Pioneer-600-In-Original-Box-/171069049715?pt=Model_RR._Trains&hash=item27d4828b73
> ...


Mark: Thanks and I have seen this; let's see what happens.Larry


----------

